
SSL from Namecheap: What's the difference? - juokaz
https://blog.namecheap.com/ssl-from-namecheap-whats-the-difference/
======
zackboe
They've updated their post to remove a lot of the misleading content, but not
all.

Here's a good summary [http://blog.kelunik.com/2015/11/22/namecheap-
ssl.html](http://blog.kelunik.com/2015/11/22/namecheap-ssl.html)

------
pknight
I'm no expert but isn't this article being disingenuous about three listed
disadvantages of free certs?

    
    
        "Short lifetimes"

The free cert I'm using from startssl is good for a year not the 30 days
mentioned as 'standard'?

    
    
        "No wildcards"

But you can setup multiple domains with SNI enabled, multiple subdomains too I
believe? What is stated here makes it sound like its impossible to use a cert
for more than one domain.

    
    
        "Limited flexibility"

The hosting company I use makes installing a cert easy, free cert or not, via
a GUI. And even I was able to setup a cert on a VPS myself. Not sure how
relevant the difficulty argument is being made here

------
technion

        Purchased OV 
    

I never understood why this exists. How many people ever open up a website
over https, and then actually tell their browser to open the certificate,
before clicking "details" and then scrolling down the "Subject" field and
reviewing it? If all it says is "Domain Validated only", as opposed to a
business name, is anyone legitimately less likely to use that site?

The majority of end users don't even recognise the big green bar of an EV site
as meaning anything, let alone the process of getting a certificate that shows
up in a browser looking exactly like a DV certificate.

------
jepler
Wow, it's time to badmouth letsencrypt already? Sorry, namecheap, letsencrypt
is going to eat your lunch if your lunch is DV certificates.

